# Keeping Diamond Python cool



## lizardloco (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi all I have a 3 and a half year old Diamond Python male. Its been getting quite warm recently and equally so in his enclosure. I'm aware of the dangers of 'Diamond Python syndrome', and I'm working on ways to reduce the temp inside his enclosure. I just put a small icepack wrapped in about 2 layers of paper towel in the enclosure, and he has decided to sit on it. 

Does this have any chance of harming him? Is he in risk of receiving ice burn?

Thanks in advance, as I said before this is definitely temporary and I do not plan to use this method as permanent solution.


----------



## HiramAbiff (Dec 20, 2015)

"DPS" has never been proved to even exist. 
My diamonds spend all year outside in an aviary, even on steaming hot days and they are fine......and have been for over 10 years.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 20, 2015)

Turn the heat off when it gets too hot.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes, just turn all heat sources off during hot spells, and if the room gets extremely hot (40C+) place the enclosure on the floor. Otherwise, it will be fine. You don't need to place ice in the enclosure or take any other steps to keep it cool - although Diamonds are a southern, cooler climate species, they have to live in environments that get hot occasionally through the summer, and they manage their behaviour to accommodate these hot spells. During the warmer months, they bask very early and seek shelter from the heat as the temps increase - this is true of all of the Carpet varieties, including Diamonds. Average temps are more important than extremes at either end of the spectrum, but just remember that high heat will kill most snakes (not just Diamonds) within an hour if they can't escape it. 

But the best thing is to ALWAYS turn off the power to all heat sources - thermostats should not be relied upon to do the right thing during a heat-wave.

Jamie


----------



## Kopeht (Dec 20, 2015)

Dog/Cat/Small animal cooling matts might work as a "cooling" spot for your diamond to curl up on. You can get non-toxic ones for about 14 bucks from a pet store. Been looking into getting one for my Diamond as it gets stinkin' hot where I live some days (over 40). 

Never tried it, but I don't see why it wouldn't work...


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 20, 2015)

With our heat wave here in Adelaide this week, the heat was turned off for all of our pythons the first morning the predicted temp was over 35. Only turned back on today, after the cool change has come through.


----------



## cement (Dec 20, 2015)

I tell people that I have recorded the body temp of wild diamonds at 38degrees, but trying to tell that to people who have only ever seen diamonds in captivity and then being told that letting the enclosure get to over 28 is bad for them just quite simply makes no sense to me.
As far as i am concerned, every degree over 40 does damage, up until then your really only going to experience it throughout the hottest part of the day, so don't worry to much.
The best way to keep snakes cool in hot weather other then air con is to put them in a tub with [email protected]#$tloads of ventilation, in the shade, with a wet towel or hessian over them, and a breeze or fan blowing on to them. In 42 degree plus heat this will drop the temp by at least 7 degrees.


----------

